# I suppose you could call this a recipe.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Around Thanksgiving, we were due a hard freeze.My tomatoes were pretty sheltered and had made it sofar. For whatever reason, they had took a late season bloom and were the best of the year. Had about 30 that were still green. Pickem, wrappedem in newspaper and sat in a box in the basement. Unwrapped one today and it was the prettiest tomato I got all year. Extending the growing season you might say.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

that's the only way to ripen green tomatoes with any success... if you keep'em warm, in an upstairs closet they'll ripen quicker but not last as long either... isn't it great to be eating homegrown tomatoes for new years...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Have pulled them up*

and hung upside down, but they don't do as well or last as long.


----------

